

Ask HN: What do you think of this page to get more freelance work? - eibrahim

This is just an idea to get some projects and freelance work and want to see what you guys think.  See the post at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;tech-blogging&#x2F;29e1dbfb0c39
======
ibstudios
You are giving up representing yourself. I find sales people always oversell.

~~~
eibrahim
I still represent myself, I am just looking for more leads/introductions.

